# Birds on Texas coast



## tpatana (Apr 29, 2016)

Any tips on where to shoot for birds/animals around Texas coast? Not too far south (Galveston-ish and up) on the coast, and preferably quite easy access with car (not too long walk from parking, getting old & lazy). I googled and found (too) many parks, I'm wondering if I could get one or two tips for the best locations.


----------

